# Favorite poll?



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Which are your favorite polls here on TC? 

Tea party
How old are you? 
Who are you?
Rice vs noodles
Favorite countries/regions for classical music
Favorite English composer
Mozart - God or garbage?
Bartok, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, or Stravinsky - which one shall it be?
Greatest symphonist
Least favorite music genres
What percent of "all" the classical music out there do you actually like?
Which Star Wars prequel do you hate the most?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.talkclassical.com/13975-how-often-summer.html


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

This should be a poll. Oh wait , it is.

Where's the classic Byrd vs. Byrd vs. Byrds or that one about being paid to eat poo.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/13975-how-often-summer.html


+1

Such a fun poll.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

:O

What on earth were you thinking leaving out my "which browser do you use?" poll?! That's by far the most exciting.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hereford. Polled.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Snuffleupagus should be an option. Snuffleupagus should always be an option.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

One of them is the Favorite Countries/Regions one, because of my big mistake. :lol: And the fact it's an interesting subject. To me. And hopefully to other people.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Polednice said:


> :O
> 
> What on earth were you thinking leaving out my "which browser do you use?" poll?! That's by far the most exciting.


I was tempted to include it. 

But now it's too late.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I voted "Tea Party" because I am still so immensely satisfied that it's not a pile of political [stuff I don't feel like saying on the internet but am willing to waste about 50 additional characters to not say], "Who are you?" for my self-satisfaction vote (I feel I ought to give myself one because I liked my answer), and "Other" for "How often in summer" which is just a masterpiece in abstract-expressionistic poll administration.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

What! You didn't include my Renaissance poll! I'm _so_ insulted!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

My favourite poll is this thread's poll, which asks me which is my favourite poll.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some of those polls are from ages ago, I most likely took part in them, but can't remember much about it.

I chose the English composers poll. It was good to be reminded of a number of those guys that are on my "backburner." People's opinions there were interesting & the debate on whether Handel was "English" or not was also intersting (I ripped into that quite a bit!). He's probably my favourite composer from that point in history & I think that the strong Italian "warmth" of his music, as well as that things like his _Messiah _are sung in English (which I can understand) have something to do with it (rather than his "German-ness," where he was born). But that may well be just how I see/hear his music.

But I do like a bit of humour/whimsy on the polls here, esp. the tea party one & the ones Aramis & Argus put up (as well as this very one by TresPicos, can't blame you for liking it above the others, HC!) as well...


----------



## Andy Loochazee (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.talkclassical.com/8266-sibelius-any-good-just.html

I quite enjoyed this one, but I would say that, wouldn't I?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't have a favorite. I sort of weave my way through them all -- a poll dancer.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Polednice said:


> . . . What on earth were you thinking leaving out my "which browser do you use?" poll?! That's by far the most exciting.





TresPicos said:


> I was tempted to include it.  But now it's too late.


Not really ... just added it for you 

Kh


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Krummhorn said:


> Not really ... just added it for you
> 
> Kh


But now everyone has already voted for the crap options! I don't suppose you can use some admin trickery to push my poll out in front of all the others??


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Polednice said:


> But now everyone has already voted for the crap options! I don't suppose you can use some admin trickery to push my poll out in front of all the others??


:lol:

I'm sorry that I only included crap options. Man, what I was thinking? Well, it was my first poll, so I focused on getting it up and running, not filling it with high quality options. Why don't you wait a while, and then create a new "Favorite poll" thread, and then you could also create a "Favorite favorite poll" thread, where yours will surely annihilate mine.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Mozart - God or garbage?


----------

